# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Objava postova novog korisnika

## REJA25

Pozdrav,

nakon 4 dana neobjavljenih postova na nekoliko različitih podforuma, moram priznati da sam blago rečeno isfrustrurana!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Pa kako da skupim dovoljan broj postova (da bi imala pravo na instant objavu) kad ne mogu sudjelovati i pratiti nijednu raspravu/razgovor...  :Rolling Eyes:  Molim odgovor 1. Koliko postova je potrebno za normalno sudjelovanje na forumu? 2. Da li postoji neko min/max vrijeme u kojem je admin dužan objaviti post novog korisnika? 

Unaprijed zahvalna na odgovoru

----------


## puntica

ja ne vidim da ste negdje pisali a da nije odobreno?
može link na temu di su 'neodobreni postovi?

----------


## REJA25

Hm...nisam niti na jednom bila neugodna, nepristojna ili slično...  :Sad:  Pisala sam u ""Trudnoći" na jedno 2 teme barem 3 posta, i "O udruzi" negdje 2 posta... i čekam strpljivo a ništa se ne događa... Tema ode skroz u drugom smjeru a mog odgovora nema.

----------


## daddycool

ja vidim samo dva posta iz studenog i jedan iz prosinca
i niti jedan tvoj post ne čeka na odobravanje

----------


## puntica

tvojih odgovora očito neće ni biti jer ih ja ne vidim, ni na trudnoći a bome ni na 'o udruzi'
ili su netragom (xfiles) nestali, ili si nešto krivo stisnula kod postanja pa nisu prošli  :Unsure: 

pojma nemam, samo znam da nema nijedan tvoj neodobreni post

----------


## REJA25

Idemo onda od početka!  :Embarassed:  Post po post ... Hvala na pomoći!  :Smile:

----------


## REJA25

Ahahahaha....samo da se javim.... moja greška je izazvala moju frustraciju pa se ovim putem ispričavam zbog prvog posta ove teme!  :Embarassed:  Hvala na strpljenju  :Smile:

----------


## ela78

Molim za pomoc, posto sam nova, imam par pitanja ako nije problem. Prijavim se uspesno i zelim ostaviti komentar, kliknem na "odgovori na temu", ono me baci na prozor za brzi odgovor, potom napisem komentar, kliknem na brzi odgovor, (pritom mi nije jasno zasto me baca na brzi odgovor, zasto mi ne otvori nov prozor gde mogu ostaviti komentar i gde je sve jasnije) i potom sledi recenica na engleskom "you do not have permission to perform this action...itd i da treba da se prijavim ponovo i sve iz pocetka, i ne znam da li je uopste stiglo do vase kontrole ili nije, izvinjavam se ako sam zakomplikovala ali samo ako mozete postupak da mi kazete, pa cu ja pokusati tako, i ovo do sada ne znam kako su mi prosli komentari, jer kliktala sam i  na "brzi odgovor" i na "idi na napredno", hvala unapred i kod slanja ove poruke imam isti problem, pa sam kliknula na idi na napredno, a onda sledi da ...ili nisam prijavljena... i ponovo se prijavim i tek sada kada vam ovo dodatno pisem mi je otvoren ovaj normalni prozor gde je sve jasno

----------


## daddycool

moguće da je do preglednika kojeg koristiš
obriši cache
ili probaj sa drugim preglednikom ili probaj ažurirati ovaj koji koristiš

----------


## azulu

molim vas,danas sam napisala post na temi "roditelji anđela" i posta mi još nema,koliki je vremenski rok da mi post prođe?
hvala

----------


## apricot

nije bitno vrijeme, nego ti za prvih nekoliko postova, mora odobriti moderator
a dok mi dođemo i vidimo... prođe i nekoliko sati

----------


## azulu

ok,hvala puno... :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

budimo iskreni, prodje neki puta i koji dan
zavisi o podforumu i o slobodnom vremenu osoblja foruma

----------


## kišobranimir

> Molim odgovor 1. Koliko postova je potrebno za normalno sudjelovanje na forumu?


I mene ovo zanima, s obzirom da sam novi član i primjećujem da osim za otvaranje tema, trebam čekat potvrdu administratora i za odgovore na temu, nakon koliko postova se omogućava otvaranje tema/odgovaranje na postojeće, bez administratorskog dozvoljenja?  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

podatak nije javan, ali radi se o svega nekoliko postova

----------


## Mila majka

Molim Vas samo da provjerite jesam li jucer uspjesno poslala svoj prvi post (dojenje, literature) i ceka li na objavljivanje. Puno hvala!

----------


## muzicarka

Pozdrav, jucer ujutro sam napisala post na nakon transfera na potpomognutoj i danas ujutro ga jos nema......gdje je zapelo?

----------


## Coralie

Pokušavam već par dana odgovoriti na temu koju sam otvorila, ali ne objavljuju mi se postovi. 
To je ova tema: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90297-vrtić-Špansko

Pisala sam i na "kontaktirajte administratora". 
kaj krivo radim? Pišem kaoi do sada, prva 4 posta su mi objavljena (kliknem na "Odgovori na temu" ili "Brzi odgovor").
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo i ja imam isti slucaj. Nova sam i znam da treba malo vremena da se postovi objave ali od 21.06 niti jedan post se nije objavio. Moze mi neko reci zasto je to tako???

Poslano sa mog LG-H500 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Maca22

Molim pomoć

Napisala sam jedan post, a kako ih inače imam malo, nije objavljen. Također sam dobila poruku da je moguće da mi je profil deaktiviran jer nije dugo korišten i da se obratim administratoru. 

Nadam se da će ovako uspjeti.

Hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo i ja imam problema sa postovima. Pisem na jednoj temi i prva 2 posts objavljena druga 3 nisu.

----------


## QueenBee

Pozdrav! Imam istu dilemu-cekam vec 4 dana da vidim svoj post objavljen na podforumu 'trudnoca' i 'porod'. Zadnji postovi na tim podforumima su mi objavljeni 30.7. Znam da je vrijeme godisnjih odmora (i zavidim na tocanju nogu u friskom moru ;p), ali imam malo roblematicnu trudnocu i zbilja bih bila zahvalna da mi se dopusti neometano komuniciranje s ostalima. Kulturno sam se predstavila na dolicnom mjestu, proucila pravila, ne svadjam se i zelhna sam price o trudnoci i pordu.
Molim admine da nadju minutu-dvije da mi puste postove i dozvole biti funkcionalni clan foruma. 
Saljem tepsiju kolaca u znak zahvale  :Smile:

----------


## QueenBee

Zahvaljujem moderatorima sto me opismeniše propisno. Saljem virtualnu tepsiju 'urmašica.

----------


## Milenche

Trebam pomoć,napisala sam post na Trudnoća i sve što ona nosi.Nije objavljen pa me zanima gdje sam pogriješila.
Puno hvala!

----------


## Milenche

Pomozite,
Dobila sam obavijest da mi je profil deaktiviran i da se obratim administratoru.Postovi otprije mi nisu objavljeni.
Hvala Vam!

----------


## giulia

Dobro jutro! Novi sam korisnik i molim malu pomoc.
U pravilima pise da se novim korisnicima postovi pregledavaju i nakon odobrenja admina objavljuju nakon nekoliko sati.
Moj prvi post se pregledavao nekoliko dana, a i druga dva jos od jucer cekaju na odobrenje. 
Koliko je zapravo potrebno cekati da post bude objavljen i nakon koliko postova ide automatska objava? 
Pisala sam na temi prenatalnih testova i temi blizanci. 
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## giulia

Meni ovdje nista nije jasno. Na jednoj temi postove ste objavili za jedan dan, na drugima ni nakon dva dana, a na jednoj temi nema ni zelene kvacice koja oznacava da sam nesto pisala iako sam pisala dva puta. Cak ni ovdje mi post od jucer jos nije objavljen. 
Ima li uopce neki admin, moderator ili netko treci da zaista pomaze u snalazenju na ovom forumu?

----------


## cin cin

koliko je potrebno da se objavi post?
prije nekoliko dana sam napisala prvi post na temi varazdinsko rodiliste i nije mi jos objavljene,samo je pokraj zelena kvacica

----------


## cin cin

moji postovi i dalje nisu objavljeni,me kuzim u cemu je problem?koliko je potrebno da objavite post novog korisnika?

----------


## Munkica

Pozdrav,

napisala sam post prije 4 dana i jos uvijek nije objavljen. Sad, ili sam ja nesto krivo stisnula pa moderatori nisu vidjeli da pokusavam objaviti, sto uvijek ostavljam kao mogucnost, ili moderatori na podforumu Potpomognuta oplodnja nisu pretjerano azurni, sto mi se isto cini vrlo izglednim. S ovom brzinom odobravanja postova bilo bi bolje da u pravila stavite da ne primate nove clanove.

----------


## Copy_Cat

Niti ja ne vidim svoje postove..

----------


## baby01

Zasto i moji postovi nisu objavljeni. Pisem na temu sto me zanima i dobijem odgovore, komentiram i dam odgovor i vise mi ne objavljujete ...

----------


## anitamaric

isti problem

----------


## danci1810

bok nova sam jja sam mam aa 6 godišnjaka i zanima me un dijeta na kojem je to forumu?

----------


## Megan88

Ja isto pokusavam doc do toga da mi komentari osvanu tamo gdje ih pisem.. ne znam zasto ih nema

----------


## Megan88

Pisala sam vec 3-4 posta u zeljenoj temi i sad mi je sve neugodno kad i ako uopce ozive

----------


## spajalica

Ozivjet ce. Al to ovisi kad ce ti ih moderator pustiti.

----------


## mellisa

Prije nekoliko dana pisala sam na temi "poteskoce kod dojenja",post jos nije objavljen a tema je vec zamrla. Hoce li biti objavljen post,ako nece, hocu li dobiti o tome obavijest i razlog zasto post nije odobren?

----------


## spajalica

post nije odobren jer ja nisam savjetnica za dojenje. kad ga blagoslovi savjetnica za dojenje biti ce objavljen.

----------


## ivona n.

Pozdrav!

Prošlo je par dana od kako sam pokušala otvoriti novu temu u pod forumu Djeca i roditelji. Zanima me zašto nije prihvaćena? Nisam dobila nikakvu povratnu informaciju nakon maila koji objašnjava da ga administratori trebaju potvrditi.

Ponudila sam uslugu čuvanja djece i pomaganja oko zadaća. To je došlo od iskrene želje da se olakša roditeljima- a ne iz reklame. Zato sam i došla na ovaj forum - jer sam shvatila koliko se roditelji i djeca muče, a ja im imam volje i vremena pomoći. Tako nakon posla roditelji ne moraju još razmišljati i je li dijete ispunilo sve svoje obaveze i usvojilo gradivo - jer, ja bi se pobrinula za to. Isto tako je pomoć djeci koja nekad jednostavno trebaju pomoć i podršku, motivaciju, a i nekoga da prati njihov napredak i pokaže im kako učiti. U biti, odradi sve ono što učitelji ne stignu jer se ne mogu posvetiti baš svakom od 20tak djece (svako sa svojim individualnim potrebama) u učionici.

Hvala unaprijed na objašnjenju!

----------


## emily

> Pozdrav!
> 
> Prošlo je par dana od kako sam pokušala otvoriti novu temu u pod forumu Djeca i roditelji. Zanima me zašto nije prihvaćena? Nisam dobila nikakvu povratnu informaciju nakon maila koji objašnjava da ga administratori trebaju potvrditi.
> 
> Ponudila sam uslugu čuvanja djece i pomaganja oko zadaća. To je došlo od iskrene želje da se olakša roditeljima- a ne iz reklame. Zato sam i došla na ovaj forum - jer sam shvatila koliko se roditelji i djeca muče, a ja im imam volje i vremena pomoći. Tako nakon posla roditelji ne moraju još razmišljati i je li dijete ispunilo sve svoje obaveze i usvojilo gradivo - jer, ja bi se pobrinula za to. Isto tako je pomoć djeci koja nekad jednostavno trebaju pomoć i podršku, motivaciju, a i nekoga da prati njihov napredak i pokaže im kako učiti. U biti, odradi sve ono što učitelji ne stignu jer se ne mogu posvetiti baš svakom od 20tak djece (svako sa svojim individualnim potrebama) u učionici.
> 
> Hvala unaprijed na objašnjenju!


ivona.n
prema Pravilima foruma, zabranjeno je komercijalno oglasavanje, a tvoj post je bio upravo to





> *NA FORUMU JE IZRIČITO ZABRANJENO:* 
> 
> ...
> 7. Komercijalno oglašavanje bez odobrenja administratora otvaranjem topica, uključivanjem u postojeće topice, postavljanjem linkova u potpis ili profil. Izuzetak je podforum Forumska burza gdje je korisnicima foruma (koji ispunjavaju uvjete) dopušteno oglašavanje ponude i potražnje rabljenih artikala.
> 
> ...

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Pozdrav. Zasto mi nisu vidljivi komentari na vec postojece teme?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Trebaš ispuniti kvotu postova.

----------


## Poluluda

Pozdrav, nova sam i imam pitanje. Otvorila sam temu na dobnum skupinama 13-18, post je odobren, ali je objavljena samo prva recenica. Jesam li nesto krivo napisala?

----------


## Poluluda

Shvatila sam u cemu sam pogrijesila i ispricavam se, pisala sam u zaru nakon jos jedne svadje s kceri. Smijem nadopuniti originalni post, ovaj put normalnim rjecnikom?

----------


## Srića✨

Pozdrav može mi netko odgovorit,pišem i kad mi se objavi poruka bude samo početak rečenice,ostali dio se ne vidi,nema ga u poruci objavljenoj neznam zašto???hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## spajalica

Ne znam. ovaj post vidim cijeli.

----------


## Argente

Ja mislim da re post reže nakon  :Smile:  smajlija

----------


## Argente

Sad mi na editu nije  :Smile:  test opet

----------


## Argente

Onda možda ipak ne :D ...al ima neki bug s kombinacijom karaktera koji reže post napola

----------


## Argente

Mozda ako postam s mobitela?  :Smile: 
I onda enter nakon smajlija?
Edit: Jok. Pratim pa javim.

----------


## MariNala

Pozz! Relativno sam nova na forumu i još uvijek moji postovi prvo prolaze odobrenje, ali sam naišla na malu poteškoću. Pod temom Potpomognuta na Vuk Vrhovcu pokušavam podijeliti iskustvo s punkcije, međutim već mi je u dva pokušaja od cijelog posta objavljena samo prva rečenica.

----------


## Damaiondie

Postovani,
Otvorila sam 2 teme i na jednoj dobila vec dosta odgovora clanica. No, ja nikako ne mogu njima odgovoriti. Prvi odgovor sam pisala prije jedno 3tj i nikad nije objavljen, kao ni ovo sto sam pisala ovih dana. Svaki put pise da admin treba odobriti, sto mi je razumljivo, ali prosla su 3tjedna, zene mi pisu i moje pitanje otislo u sasvim krivom smjeru, a ja nemam nacin da im odgovorim i kazem da moj upit uopce nije vezan za ovo sto su neke pretpostavile. Na drugoj temi me clanica konkretno nesto pita, a ja joj ne mogu odgovoriti... jasno mi je da admini ne sjede od 0-24 pred kompom i da imaju i svoje zivote i svoju djecu, ali ispada da sam postavila pitanja, a da sad ignoriram ljude koji mi ljubazno odgovaraju. U svojim postovima niti psujem, niti ikog vrijedam, nista ne prodajem niti reklamiram, samo trazim informaciju i pisem o konkretnom iskustvu. Ljubazno molim da mi se pomogne da odgovorim na teme koje sam postavila. Hvala Vam!

----------

